# Terramite Mini Backhoe



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone ever use one? Thoughts? I like the simplicity of the machine. I would it for Sewer Replacements mainly, but I would also use it for other stuff like dirt work, concrete pads, etc. I would be buying used, I've never had a payment with my business and I don't plain on starting ever having one. 10K is my budget. 

http://www.terramite.com/


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Those small machines really struggle if your doing any real digging. Not saying it won't do it but it really lacks power. I find myself saying no more small machines when I'm using one.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

If you've used one and your happy with it's performance than go for it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I've rented a few, okay for spot digging, not for trenching jobs, takes too long.. steering is horrible for backfilling.. uncomfortable for tall guy.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've used one before, but it was a old clunker from probably the 80's. It did allright.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I find its all in the operator. Not sure about that particular brand but having a machine that can go through a 3' door opening and can take a jackhammer attachment is awesome for small commercial up fits. I have only seen one company sell w used one worth a damn for less than 13,000. I believe they want 6,000 or 7,000 for the machine, jackhammer, and an extra tread. I cannot remember the name of the machine as I couldn't say it while looking at the name.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

If it suits your needs go for it. I don't have experience with Terramites though.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have plenty of opportunities to do a lot of dirt work for pads. I would mainly use the machine for sewers, but I have other areas I could make money with it. I am also in the process of building my own shop and house where I will be doing all the dirt work myself. Don't want a full size backhoe or the cost of a excavator, that is why I'm thinking of the Terramite Mini Backhoe. They can be bought used in the 5-10k range.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Will said:


> I have plenty of opportunities to do a lot of dirt work for pads. I would mainly use the machine for sewers, but I have other areas I could make money with it. I am also in the process of building my own shop and house where I will be doing all the dirt work myself. Don't want a full size backhoe or the cost of a excavator, that is why I'm thinking of the Terramite Mini Backhoe. They can be bought used in the 5-10k range.


That's great. Just make sure it can easily take care of most sewer main depths you encounter.The whole point is to get out of renting or hiring as much as possible.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Epox said:


> That's great. Just make sure it can easily take care of most sewer main depths you encounter.The whole point is to get out of renting or hiring as much as possible.


To me, its a homeowner machine not built for contractor in us.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have not used a terramite, but I was unimpressed with other mini's of similar size


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I used one when I was younger, I thought it was cool until I started operating real machinery, now looking back I think it sucked.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

If you think that will work for ya, go for it." Why buy a box truck, when you can get by with a van"


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> I used one when I was younger, I thought it was cool until I started operating real machinery, now looking back I think it sucked.



I trust your opinion when it comes to tractors, excavators, and backhoes. You got more experience than most on this site. 

What did you not like about the Terramite? Was it the T5C that you used? Would you still think they suck if you didn't dig on a daily basis? I don't do a lot of excavation work. I do sewer replacements, but I do more Plumbing ground/rough ins where I will be digging a few feet down and moving alot of earth and construction debris(mostly brick). I work solo, and digging everything by hand is getting old. 

I've thought of getting a very small mini excavator, but they can't back fill very well. The Terramite T5C can dig to 8', has a front bucket for backfilling and smoothing out earth, only 4' wide to fit into hard to reach areas.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You can learn to back fill with a mini ex. The pipe line guys we do work for make everything look great when they are done. You just move the dirt back in with the bucket, it's different but it works.

I never ran a Terramite but it is the same size as the POS we had at the shop I worked in in Tucson we ran between 16-20 trucks and it did 90% of what we needed. The other 10 was split between renting a mini ex and a extenda hoe. 

It should do what you need most of the time.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with okie. Coming from an excavating background you can't beat a mini. You can spin and pile dirt. Put on a backfill blade and you can rake the dirt out of the grass. And a lot less ground pressure with a mini. The loss of efficiency with a front bucket is far outweighs the versatility of a mini. Resale is much better.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

For my work having trax is way better than aggressive tires. The wider the trax the less pressure on the grass. And yea we put down runners but that is a pain sometimes also. I think a mini skidsteer with backhoe attachment would still be your best bet, it can move lots of dirt with the blade on and can dig with the backhoe attachment. Ground work, sewers etc.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cuda said:


> For my work having trax is way better than aggressive tires. The wider the trax the less pressure on the grass. And yea we put down runners but that is a pain sometimes also. I think a mini skidsteer with backhoe attachment would still be your best bet, it can move lots of dirt with the blade on and can dig with the backhoe attachment. Ground work, sewers etc.



I'm diffidently considering the Dingo or SK750 for sure. Or even the Zahn. But those will be when I can afford them, maybe another year from now. Right now what I'm needing is a backhoe or excavator, but I don't want to spend more than 10k.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That little machine won't dig through that red dirt very easily but, it beats a shovel any day.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Will said:


> I trust your opinion when it comes to tractors, excavators, and backhoes. You got more experience than most on this site.
> 
> What did you not like about the Terramite? Was it the T5C that you used? Would you still think they suck if you didn't dig on a daily basis? I don't do a lot of excavation work. I do sewer replacements, but I do more Plumbing ground/rough ins where I will be digging a few feet down and moving alot of earth and construction debris(mostly brick). I work solo, and digging everything by hand is getting old.
> 
> I've thought of getting a very small mini excavator, but they can't back fill very well. The Terramite T5C can dig to 8', has a front bucket for backfilling and smoothing out earth, only 4' wide to fit into hard to reach areas.


Will, I have no idea what size it was. Back when I was working on my dad's construction crew we were doing a remodel and the HO had one that we used around the job. I wanted it so bad I could taste it, but it was slow and one thing I remember well is it didn't turn sharp at all, plus it was so light that it wouldn't push well because it'd just spin.

I think you'd be happier with a mini ex, just make sure you get one with a thumb. If I understand you it's going to be tiny, so the ability to grab rocks, etc and swing them aside is crucial since your bucket will be so small that you probably won't just scoop them up if they're of any size. 

As far as back filling, use the blade as much as possible but you can carry a piece of steel pipe that you clamp in the thumb and just pull the dirt back in from the other side. Pipe works good because it will slide over native soil but will move the loose dirt leaving a nice finish. 

The thought of a different type of machine being better for backfilling is good but theoretical in that you won't often work in wide open fields. In my experience very seldom is there room between your trench and another object (fence, house, curb, etc.) to get a longer machine in straight sideways to push the dirt in, so it boils down to doing whatever you have to to get the job done anyway. In that case a mini is overall more compact and would be easier to maneuver. Sometimes you just straddle the trench and sweep the dirt in sideways with the side of your bucket.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Will said:


> I work solo


:confused1:What happened to Neal?:confused1:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> :confused1:What happened to Neal?:confused1:


Moved back to Texas


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use mini Ex's all the time. They are so versatile it's unreal. You can change the swing angle of the main beam which means you don't have to move the machine to dig the ditch wider. With a short amount of time you will be a hand with the push blade. And of course the tracks are friendlier on the turf.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry I am getting here late but Terramite is akin to TONKA. I worked with one years ago before mini ex's were popular and we didnt know what we were missing. Sure it beats hand digging but for any serious work get a mini excavator. Backfilling with one is not as bad as you think. And for the person that mentioned a skidloader with a backhoe attachment. :no:


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a Bobcat mini excavator. It is a model 321 I believe. I purchased used 
off ebay w/ trailer. It has been a very reliable piece of equipment. I use it mainly for sewer replacements and it is very powerful. Today I was using it to install 20ft tall live oaks on my property. Picked up the trees with no problem.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been doing some research on the Terramite T5C. Most people that have them seem to like them. Main drawl back I have found about them is that they have is there slow speed and not 4x4. I'm willing to sacrifice some more time to finish the job, and to have a less comfortable ride if it means I can save 5-10K over a mini ex. 

If I find that the Terramite sucks, I'll use it to clear out the land I bought, install my utilities and plumbing, drive way etc, then sell it for more or for at least what I bought it for.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will said:


> I've been doing some research on the Terramite T5C. Most people that have them seem to like them. Main drawl back I have found about them is that they have is there slow speed and not 4x4. I'm willing to sacrifice some more time to finish the job, and to have a less comfortable ride if it means I can save 5-10K over a mini ex.
> 
> If I find that the Terramite sucks, I'll use it to clear out the land I bought, install my utilities and plumbing, drive way etc, then sell it for more or for at least what I bought it for.


In that case, buy a used one..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have used the teramite, and was unimpressed. It works but, it could of been better. I own a Dig-It 148 which is an excavator, with a Bradco how boom. It can dig down to 8' 9" and trenches well. I have a 12" and a 24" bucket, they do offer an 18" and a 36" bucket. I also have a 36" wide flat backfill blade. The unit is self disable, so no trailer needed. Just have to unlock the drive hubs and swing down the tow hitch assembly which raises the caster wheels off the ground. It has over 5000 pounds of break out force, and does frozen soil with a little learning curve.

When work was good, we had this thing out there 2 to 3 times a week digging. Now that we had a major slow down I am lucky to do 1 dig a year.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I have used the teramite, and was unimpressed. It works but, it could of been better. I own a Dig-It 148 which is an excavator, with a Bradco how boom. It can dig down to 8' 9" and trenches well. I have a 12" and a 24" bucket, they do offer an 18" and a 36" bucket. I also have a 36" wide flat backfill blade. The unit is self disable, so no trailer needed. Just have to unlock the drive hubs and swing down the tow hitch assembly which raises the caster wheels off the ground. It has over 5000 pounds of break out force, and does frozen soil with a little learning curve.
> 
> When work was good, we had this thing out there 2 to 3 times a week digging. Now that we had a major slow down I am lucky to do 1 dig a year.


Is that the one you are trying to sell?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is this what you have Ron? Saw them at the Pumper Show last year and thought they where cool, then I found out they want 20k+ plus for them

http://www.gofordigger.com/


As for the Terramite, I'd diffidently buy used. Probably look in the 5-6500K range.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This not my machine in the pic.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> Is this what you have Ron? Saw them at the Pumper Show last year and thought they where cool, then I found out they want 20k+ plus for them
> 
> http://www.gofordigger.com/
> 
> As for the Terramite, I'd diffidently buy used. Probably look in the 5-6500K range.


That is a poor copy of the original dig-it. They made three models a 148 (which can remove drive wheels and casters put in place to be able to get through 36" wide openings with ease) a 158 that does not get narrow but has a suspension and a 188 which is a tractor with an end loader.

The 188 is three times needed than the teramite.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Are they in business anymore? Don't see a website for a Dig-It.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

pretty cool


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlzjmRcr_MY
> 
> pretty cool


 Awful jerky machine for old bones like me..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> Are they in business anymore? Don't see a website for a Dig-It.


They where owned by HTC farm equipment out of mendota IL. Then Yazzo equipment bought the dig-it design and rights, last I heard was Pugg atv owned the Dig-it name last I heard.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Doesn't seem to be be much more than a spot digger either


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Awful jerky machine for old bones like me..


That machine is tons of hours on it and if you read the comments it has a leak on the return line so not at full power.

I split my 24" bucket in half trying to dig out part of a 100 year old oak tree root ball.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> Doesn't seem to be be much more than a spot digger either


It is self propelled and I have dug 100' long by 5' deep sewer in about two to three hours. It straddles the trench very nicely when using the 24" bucket.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Dig-its rock.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Dig-its rock.


Sure sounds like it  :thumbsup:

It looks too light in the arse to do what it does...very impressive.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I used to rent the terramite almost 2.5 decades ago. Works great in sandy soil, hydraulics constantly bottomed out when rock was involved. 

Stepped up to a Kobelco mini escavator and never looked back when it came to renting equipment that could work through rock.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Will, is there any way you could price your dig jobs so that you could afford to rent a mini excavator and still be profitable until you can afford to buy one?

Just asking. I know renting can be a pain and I'm sure you've thought of it but...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> Hey Will, is there any way you could price your dig jobs so that you could afford to rent a mini excavator and still be profitable until you can afford to buy one?
> 
> Just asking. I know renting can be a pain and I'm sure you've thought of it but...



Not really. The rental places here suck and are expensive. Also the inspectors here are a joke and it is nothing to have to wait over a week for them to show up and inspect a sewer line. No way to turn a profit if I'm renting out that long. 

I have a excavating contractor I use for my sewers most of the time, but I have to work around his schedule which is not allways desirable. But he has 3 Mini Ex's and a full size Backhoe, and he is super reasonable on his pricing and a cool guy to work with. 

Part of my issue for me is a refuse to have payments. Some will call me crazy, but I've been that way my whole life and I'm not changing now, even for business purposes. I can spend 10k cash comfortably, could spend more, but I don't want too.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Will said:


> Not really. The rental places here suck and are expensive. Also the inspectors here are a joke and it is nothing to have to wait over a week for them to show up and inspect a sewer line. No way to turn a profit if I'm renting out that long.
> 
> I have a excavating contractor I use for my sewers most of the time, but I have to work around his schedule which is not allways desirable. But he has 3 Mini Ex's and a full size Backhoe, and he is super reasonable on his pricing and a cool guy to work with.
> 
> Part of my issue for me is a refuse to have payments. Some will call me crazy, but I've been that way my whole life and I'm not changing now, even for business purposes. I can spend 10k cash comfortably, could spend more, but I don't want too.


I'm cool wi dat...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've found a Kubota B26 for sell with in my budget. 2007 model, has 26 hp diesel, 4 wheel drive, seems to be the more advanced machine than a Terramite T5C. Anyone used a B26 before?

http://www.kubota.com/product/B26/B26.aspx


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Will said:


> I've found a Kubota B26 for sell with in my budget. 2007 model, has 26 hp diesel, 4 wheel drive, seems to be the more advanced machine than a Terramite T5C. Anyone used a B26 before?
> 
> http://www.kubota.com/product/B26/B26.aspx


Much better machine than the Terrimite!


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I've used the B-26 several times for sewers they dig up to 9ft deep if I remember correctly. But that guy would dig thru roots 4-6" thick yeah struggles on the big fat ones but they come out. To bad my friends got stolen now I'm back to renting equipment. Now I just rent a mini Excavator, and skidster. It works out fine since my wife can operate either one to help me complete the job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

3KP said:


> I've used the B-26 several times for sewers they dig up to 9ft deep if I remember correctly. But that guy would dig thru roots 4-6" thick yeah struggles on the big fat ones but they come out. To bad my friends got stolen now I'm back to renting equipment. Now I just rent a mini Excavator, and skidster. It works out fine since my wife can operate either one to help me complete the job.


Wife working with you??? Isn't she a member of the Zone??


----------



## Baber (May 20, 2010)

Those Terrmites are built right down the road from me. Infact I thought that they were going out of business. Last time I rented one (T5C) it got stuck on flat muddy ground after that waterline job never again! Id like to get a Kubota U55. Light weight and zero turn. 6K# and can dig over 10 feet deep!


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Will said:


> Anyone ever use one? Thoughts? I like the simplicity of the machine. I would it for Sewer Replacements mainly, but I would also use it for other stuff like dirt work, concrete pads, etc. I would be buying used, I've never had a payment with my business and I don't plain on starting ever having one. 10K is my budget.
> 
> http://www.terramite.com/


 
Will, we bought a used Terramite about 15 years ago. It is beat up pretty badly now but we still use it. It is not very strong and really doesn't dig or load very well. I guess it doesn't do anything very well. Certainly it wont keep up with a mini excavator. However, it is inexpensive, reliable, has a simple design, and light enough to pull with a 1/2 ton truck. For digging a 4' deep trench not too long it works alright. We use it for only small jobs that can be done in a few hours and mainly because it is much easier to move to a job site that a larger machine. We have had to spend almost no money on repairs. If the T5 is big enough for the work you will be doing and you are not in a rush, then I think a Terramite is a very inexpensive way to do the job. You can make money with it.


----------

